#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Ajuda com FreeNas - Servidor de Backup

## Pedroh

Pessoal, bom tarde a todos.
Bom eu sou bem pioneiro em NAS, e venho aqui pedir a ajuda de vocês, porque eu realmente não consegui achar nada em pt-br para me auxiliar no que estou precisando.. essa semana enfrentei um problema muito grande com o servidor de backup aqui da empresa, com um pick de energia o mesmo veio a queimar e me deixou na mão e estou muitíssimo preocupado.. Procurando uma solução encontrei algumas referencias falando muito bem deste FreeNas, então resolvi procurar a aprender o tal do backup com freenas + rsync. Mas não achei nada que ensine a fazer, um passo a passo, um toturial...


Tenho disponível aqui uma máquina com um CPU i3-3220 3.30GHz , 8GB de RAM, 2 HD de 1TB.
Tenho que fazer backup de um Samba configurado em linux.




Gostaria muito que da ajuda de vocês mais uma vez para levantar este servidor.
Mas, por onde eu tenho que começar? A parte das configurações de storage.. eu realmente achei bem confuso, embora a interface seja bem simples.
Gostaria muito que alguém me desse um norte, um tutorial talvez para que eu seguisse.
Não sei o que são os dataset, o zvol.. algumas coisas achei bem confuso.
Não quero que ninguém faça nada pra mim, quero a sua ajuda, quero muito aprender a trabalhar com esse FreeBDS. 


Qualquer ajuda já serei muito grato.
att;


Pedro

----------


## leovoip

- 1) Baixe o iso e descompacte em um pendrive para começar a instalação.

- 2) Tenha um HD velho (de 40 gigas já serve) para instalar o freenas nele ou um pendrive de 8 gigas (já tive problemas com pendrive após 2 anos dando boot no freenas, parece que o pendrive cansa)

- 3) Crie uma partição ZFS, porque é nativa do freenas.

- 4) Dá uma pesquisada na net para aprender como que se faz um RAID1 só que em ZFS, já que você tem somente 2 hd´s.

- 5) Após implementado as 4 opções anteriores, chama de novo por aqui que vou complementando o tópico com o pouco que sei de freenas...

----------


## thiagosene

Freenas é um ótimo ferramenta para gerenciamento de arquivos, eu preferencialmente já trabalhei com ele e só senti um pouco de dificuldade pelo mesmo utilizar o BSD, hoje eu utilizo o openmediavault que utiliza o Debian e serviços do samba e rsync. De uma olhada nele. Você também poderia subir um Debian e instalar o samba com o rsync.

----------


## Pedroh

> - 1) Baixe o iso e descompacte em um pendrive para começar a instalação.
> 
> - 2) Tenha um HD velho (de 40 gigas já serve) para instalar o freenas nele ou um pendrive de 8 gigas (já tive problemas com pendrive após 2 anos dando boot no freenas, parece que o pendrive cansa)
> 
> - 3) Crie uma partição ZFS, porque é nativa do freenas.
> 
> - 4) Dá uma pesquisada na net para aprender como que se faz um RAID1 só que em ZFS, já que você tem somente 2 hd´s.
> 
> - 5) Após implementado as 4 opções anteriores, chama de novo por aqui que vou complementando o tópico com o pouco que sei de freenas...



algumas dessa coisas eu já sei como fazer, instalação, configurara a rede, já outras não sei muito bem o que significa, só sei que tem que fazer.. porém não gosto de fazer o que não sei.. vou ir anotando aqui tudo, tem uma opção de espelhamento quando vou jogar os dois HD como storage, "Mirror". vou tentar ir até onde você disse.

algumas coisas que não sei o que significa:

dataset (pra que é o para o que serve? dataset são as pastas?)
zvol (isso seria uma partição?)

----------


## Pedroh

> - 1) Baixe o iso e descompacte em um pendrive para começar a instalação.
> 
> - 2) Tenha um HD velho (de 40 gigas já serve) para instalar o freenas nele ou um pendrive de 8 gigas (já tive problemas com pendrive após 2 anos dando boot no freenas, parece que o pendrive cansa)
> 
> - 3) Crie uma partição ZFS, porque é nativa do freenas.
> 
> - 4) Dá uma pesquisada na net para aprender como que se faz um RAID1 só que em ZFS, já que você tem somente 2 hd´s.
> 
> - 5) Após implementado as 4 opções anteriores, chama de novo por aqui que vou complementando o tópico com o pouco que sei de freenas...



encontrei esse site, parece estar bem completo, embora seja ainda a versão 9.1.1.. poderia avaliar pra ver se ele já me ajudaria em algum entendimento da distro? estou lhe pedindo porque não quero apenas copiar, quero aprender.

obs: http://www.jose-crispim.pt/artigos/a...5_freenas.html

----------


## leovoip

Vamos lá... Deixa eu tentar explicar algumas coisas.

Vamos imaginar que você tem um freenas com 8 hds. 4 hds de 1 tera e 4 hds de 3 teras.

NEsse caso você deve criar 2 zpool, 1 zpool unificando os 4 hds de 1 tera e outro zpool para unificar os 4 hds de 3 teras.

Quando cria uma zpool, ou ZFS pool, ou volume, são vários nomes, mesma coisa, você define qual configuração usar. as opções são:


*Stripe:* requires at least one disk*Mirror:* requires at least two disks*RAIDZ1:* requires at least three disks*RAIDZ2:* requires at least four disks*RAIDZ3:* requires at least five disks*log device:* requires at least one dedicated device, where an SSD is recommended*cache device:* requires at least one dedicated device, where an SSD is recommended

Depois de criado um volume, ou zpool, você deverá adicionar um dataset ou falando em português, um caminho lógico.

Depois de adicionar um caminho lógico, você deve adicionar as permissões de leitura/escrita.

Manual com os gráficos do que estamos falando até aqui:

https://doc.freenas.org/9.3/freenas_storage.html

Por fim, você vai precisar habilitar os serviços que deseja. Eu por exemplo uso o CIFS, que serve para eu mapear um dataset no windows server, assim posso usar um dataset do freenas como unidade de backup do windows server.

No freenas você tem vários protocolos a disposição. Lista: 

https://doc.freenas.org/9.3/freenas_...s.html#index-3

Pra começar é isso.

Att.,
Leonardo Braga de Oliveira

----------


## Pedroh

obrigado pela breve explicação, estarei lendo e pesquisando mais sobre o assunto cuidadosamente.

----------


## leovoip

*estrelinha  :Smile:

----------

